# Hello from Waco, Friends & Brothers



## Bro. Daniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello I’m a Master Mason from Waco am a member of 
Fidelis Lodge # 1127 
White Rock Lodge # 347
Waco Scottish Rite Bodies- 32 Deg. - Knight of St. Andrew/ Order of the Thistle
Waco York Rite Bodies
Texas York Rite College # 14
Karem Shrine -  "Dandy" clown Unit
and sometimes a General Contractor

A good Brother invited me to join in here
I have just took my first try at being a webmaster for my Masonic district,
Take a look and let me know what you think, it’s about 3 weeks old now            www.61masonicdistrict.org


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard!  Look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 31, 2009)

welcome


----------



## rhitland (Jul 31, 2009)

good to have you Brother. The website is outta sight, good work Brother I know that took some time.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome, Brother. I'm a member of Waco #92 so I'd bet we've run into each other before. Glad to see you on the board.


----------



## Dana (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome Bro. Daniel and the web site you are mastering looks GREAT .. (mastering ... hmmm ok whatever I am not the tech lingo girl but I do like the site.)


----------



## JBD (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Sirius (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums


----------

